# Autoglym Radiant Wax Polish - 'Everyday User' - application by hand



## CliveP

*Price & Availability:*
Believe generally available in 5 litre trade sizes, circa £35.....

*Used on:*
Blue Peugeot 207 and Silver Renault Clio

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions (the below from Autoglym's website, wording on sample bottle varied (see picture)):*

Restores and protects in one operation leaving an outstanding deep gloss finish. New, improved formulation beads like a wax and has exceptional durability. Radiant Wax Polish is quick and easy to use, ultra low dusting and suitable for use on all paint types by hand or machine. Gives equally great results on weathered or oxidised and quality paintwork.
Further details on the products here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=216283

*Packaging:*
I received a sample bottle; however this is part of Autoglym's 'tinned vehicle care products' generally available in a 5 litre tin.

















*Appearance & Fragrance: *
White Liquid, not too dissimilar in appearance to Autoglym Super Resin Polish. Smell of petrol fumes but not in an unpleasant way.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
Minimal cut, especially when applied by hand - appears to have cleaned the paintwork well.

*Ease Of Use:*
Was impressed just how easy it was to apply. *Note: Decided to test 'as an average everyday user' - not using a machine but simply applying with a foam applicator with medium pressure.* I applied to the neighbour's daughter's Peugeot. Wax is forgiving in terms of over-application particularly compared to SRP. 








































As a 'control' test, the neighbour's daughter applied the wax to the silver Clio - she is not used to 'correct' application techniques, but found application easy (the Clio appeared a little oxidised), *again this was to test as 'as average everyday user'.* 
























*Finish:*
Even with deliberate over-application, buffing off was easy and fast, with no dusting whatsoever.








































































Nice deep gloss considering the ease and speed of application and buffing. Whilst not trying to check for swirls, given the amount of gloss, it can be assumed fillers within the product had filled well in just one application.

*Durability:*
Not yet tested but manufacturer claims exceptional durability from their field tests.

*Value:*
Around £35 for 5 litres appears excellent value. This performance at this price point will greatly appeal to the motor trade as well as the hobbyist / general user wanting fast decent results.

*Conclusion:*
Impressive depth of shine for a product that is so easy and quick to use. I can see the appeal and I am sure this product will do even better than SRP, particularly because there's no dust created!


----------



## Defined Reflections

Radiant wax is the trade name for SRP ,i know they have improved it recently and it seems a lot more runny


----------



## CliveP

Yes and I understand as an improved product.....it's definitely different to SRP.

Regards,
Clive.


----------

